# Old fly reel



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like a Shakespeare no 1998. Anyone got any information on it? Any one clean these up? Would it be ok to learn on? Found it in some of my grandpas stuff.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well if it's just for freshwater the only thing the reel does is hold your line.... why not use it? then again vintage stuff has its place on the shelf.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's a Shakespeare Russell No.1889 Model GK it was made around 1950-52.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I have several Pfleuger Medalist reels that I use to this day and at least 2 of them have been to the salt. It should work fine for many of the inshore fish. If you expect some bull reds a modern reel with a good drag might be preferred but not nessasary. In years past a lot of big salt fish have been tamed with a Medalist. Be sure to take it apart and give it a good cleaning with WD40 and re-lube with some modern synthetic grease. Rinse well immediately after each time to salt water. It is not a reel if it is sitting on a shelf and Grandpa will be proud.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know if many of you remember a fly fishing show Gadabout Gaddis in the 50's and early 60's. he was sponsored by Pfleuger Medalist Reels and Eagle Claw fly rods.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I do remember the show. I don't remember the sponsor. Was Gadabout the flying fisherman? I also remember Jerry McGinnis. :thumbsup:


----------

